

Customers Get Dryad, DryadLINQ (Microsoft's Map-Reduce) - vyrotek
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/news/features/dryad-012611.aspx

======
vyrotek
More info - <http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/DryadLINQ/>

Hopefully they'll release this soon for Windows Azure.

